# Electrician ?



## nct1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a good electrician in the Penela area ? An English speaking one if possible.

Thanks very much :fingerscrossed:


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Anyone? I'd be interested too.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've only met him once & don't have his contact details but if you're on Facebook you might like to look up Sparky Terry who is a Brit & I'm told he knows his business.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Thanks TM, but I'm not on F/B


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I managed to get hold of him and will PM you both his contact details.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> I managed to get hold of him and will PM you both his contact details.


You are such a star!


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Isn't he just?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

That's not what my missus says. lol!


----------



## nct1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks very much indeed for that Travelling-man


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

I feel all left out, no PM from TM!!!!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

smudges said:


> I feel all left out, no PM from TM!!!!


I did send you one but will do so again.


----------

